
People Hate Email That Names Them - iProject
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/06/15/hey-startups-dont-start-your-emails-with-dear-name-95-of-people-hate-it/
======
pbhjpbhj
Using your name is expected. However it's absolutely wrong for a marketing
email that is from a company that doesn't have a well established relationship
with you IMO. Mind you those companies shouldn't be emailing me anyway ...

If the email is personal to me then use my name, if it's generic then
genericise it; if it's for someone else and copied to me then use their name
so I can tell that.

Are these things really so hard?

Oh, hang on. All of the comment replies contradict the content of the article
.. I'm going with 'raising peoples hackles by declaring something false to be
true in order to garner links and stimulate comment'.

------
curtisholmes
I always assumed that this was a tactic to get around spam filters.

